# Afternoon Detailing..



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

[Sin]Now I've Sinned in the DW Religion  I let the wax expire on the volvo and let it get covered in mud. [/sin]

Stood outside for five mins and realised how cold it is. So went intside, put on a Jumper, a hoodie and then a coat...









Jumped in the car to look at the temp :doublesho










Better than the -1* I saw in the 406 at 6.30am this morning mind you 

So got the PW out...









Got out my products...









And had a look at the alloys...


































The car wasent much better...

































































So washed it down with the super spray and a good blast with the PW...

























Gave it a wash down using the TBM and Shampoo plus and noticed around the ehxuats the dirt was stuck on. I guess from all the heat which is where the SRP comes in...

















Now SRP will get anything off if you put enough elbow grease into it. How many people know it will disolve tar 









Found the Volvo's first stone chip...









So cracked on with SRP, treating all the tar spots first and leaving them for 30s and then using an MF Applicator breaking down the polish to turn the car from cream back to white. Followed by two coats of NXT.

































Then the sun set...









And it was dark 

So chucked all my towels in the wash, and tidied up some of my kit. I think another order from Mr Glossmax is in order soon 









Tommorows jobs:-

Finish Cleaning alloys, polish, wax and dress tyres
Finish Arches
Third coat of NXT
Clean the black bits and dress
Clean out interior and feed leather 
Go to bed :lol:

My Backs killing me at the moment No probs though, my uncle Steve's comming down for the evening and were ff for a Chinese


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

That was one dirty Ovlov, what engine has it got?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is it wise to rub away at the tar like that with SRP? Just get a dedicated product - much easier! 

Good turnaround though - defo looking better for your time.

Also, maybe you should 'detail' your products' box? It looks filthy!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

2.5 Straight 5 Turbo  The all mighty T5 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Is it wise to rub away at the tar like that with SRP? Just get a dedicated product - much easier!


I use an MF applicator so dosent damage much and the tar just disolves


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

if the tar 'just disolves', why do you have to put elbow grease into it?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Is it wise to rub away at the tar like that with SRP?


Or even white spirit :thumb:

Nice turnaround there Bailies :thumb:

Guess there's milder weather coming in from the west then - it was only 2-3C round here today.

That raised drive looks handy for doing the lower panels :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

RS Adam said:


> if the tar 'just disolves', why do you have to put elbow grease into it?


I was just saying anything that wont come off if you stick some elbow grease into it, it will come off eventually.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Bailes1992 said:


> I use an MF applicator so dosent damage much and the tar just disolves


Just bear in mind that there is a very good chance that spots of tar may also have pieces of grit in them - it's come off the road remember.



S500 said:


> I won't comment on the car detail but you need to tidy the bed, it looks very Kevin.


That's what he's got a mother for :lol:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Looks a lot better Bailes! Nice one. BTW get a haircut!:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

freon warrior said:


> Looks a lot better Bailes! Nice one. BTW get a haircut!:lol::lol:


I HAD IT DONE LAST WEEKEND YOU CHEEKY GIT :lol:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Bailes1992 said:


> I HAD IT DONE LAST WEEKEND YOU CHEEKY GIT :lol:


. Hope it didn't cost much!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Bailes1992 said:


> I HAD IT DONE LAST WEEKEND YOU CHEEKY GIT :lol:


When you going back to get it finished then?  

(Old one, I know - /coat )


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice clean up there young man. Hope its a bit warmer tomorrow.
Don't take this the wrong way but get yourself a sample of Tardis.
Can be dangerous As you know. 90% its ok but watch you for the 10%.
But generally good job well done and get the finished car up tomorrow. :thumb:

Then we will work on the hair.
Don't worry I just jealous of hair, Mine is going fast :lol:


----------



## Kev F (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice job on the Vulva mate.......the wheels looked terrible before hand...glad you got it sorted.


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

nice turnaround mate.looks much better now with a proper sesh dedicated to it


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Good effort, looks a stunning white there!


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Nice work mate, looking forward to the final pictures tomorrow :thumb:

When we went to the AG HQ they showed that you could also use SRP to clean up window seals


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

dude how did you let it get so bad? go stand in the corner 

good turnaround lovely in white.....


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

harddrive said:


> Nice work mate, looking forward to the final pictures tomorrow :thumb:


he left for a few months!

anyway, if my dad seen your hair he'd say "which hair did you get cut then?"


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Bailes1992 said:


> I use an MF applicator so dosent damage much


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

You should be aiming not to damage at all to be honest mate, I always try to IMPROVE the finish, not damage it, even slightly.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> he left for a few months!


He only managed an hour.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work and nice car! Did you have any problems with using NXT in that cold of weather? I've found it's a "female dog" and just as finicky as a female when it's either too humid or too cold. It's just crap putting on and taking off in these conditions. Also, have you noticed that after a few weeks it sheets instead of beading? I have...


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

-3 here today - try cleaning in that :doublesho


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

I bet you scare a few people in the white T5, looks remarkably like an unmarked police car. Very nice though :thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Great job, it looks really good in white.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

nice work fella :thumb:

i would recomend using a tar remover too ...i like the AG one it makes life sooooooo much easier :thumb:


----------



## RS_rob (Nov 10, 2008)

i cant believe how many websites this lad is on, he's only 15 and its his dads car lol

i love white cars, would hate to see the swirls etc in the paint after using SRP to get rid of tar, would also reccommend a proper tar remover

good effort tho


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Not a bad wash 'n wax Mr Bailes :thumb:

As already said, I'd definately look at tackling tar spots in a paint safe way.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice clean up


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

just found this!
the v sounds lovely at higher revs


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ sounds like a diesel!:lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks very nice mate, well done!


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

It certainly looks cleaner but as others have said I wouldnt polish out tar spots. Its bound to cause small swirls. Far better using a proper tar remover. 
I dont think you will benefit from multiple coats of NXT as the next coat just strips away the previous.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Never finished the writup for this so here goes...
*Day Twoooo*

Started off just going over the car with a weak solution of shampoo in my super spray and a mitt to get rif of any dust and dried. A third coat of NXT 2.0 applied and black trims/tyres dressed with Megs Endurance Gel. Exhausts polished with 00# Wire wool and megs NXT Polysh'. Headlights polished with Megs PlastX and waxed with Bilt Hambers Autobalm. Then glass cleaned and polished...

























































































NO SWIRLS 

















Then a neighbors cat found itself on the roof of the car and scratched the duck out of it :angry: 

















Interior was hovered out, plastics wiped down with APC. Now my Dads just given up smoking so trying to freshen it up abit so all the carpet was sprayed with fabreeze and the headlining. Air con was bombed and a good spraying of oust. Leather cleaned and fed 

Before...

































































Take note of the temperature :mellow: 









A Neighbor turned up with a White V40 Estate Sport 2.0T 









And afters...

























Oh and...


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice work :thumb:

You'll have to bring it along to http://www.weewebs.co.uk/sdswediahday.htm :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> ^^^^ sounds like a diesel!:lol:


You should hear it from the back end :doublesho


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like nice work to me, and the write up is good too, have you considered becoming a magazine article author? :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

parish said:


> Nice work :thumb:
> 
> You'll have to bring it along to http://www.weewebs.co.uk/sdswediahday.htm :thumb:


Bit short notice  Otherwise we'd be up there like a shot! Trying not to get my Dad into detailing as he's got an 'OCD' side to him. He started getting interested in my washing technique last week and when I showed him the volvos covered in metal filings  and explained to him how I need to remove them he got even more interested :wall:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice work and I even kind of like this Volvo estate apart from the blue dials remind me of a Saxo VTR.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

All Volvo 'R' and 'R-Design' Models came with blue dials.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Bailes1992 said:


> Bit short notice  Otherwise we'd be up there like a shot!


Huh? How much notice do you need - it's 6 months away!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

parish said:


> Huh? How much notice do you need - it's 6 months away!


I opened the website and saw 2 days not realising it was a countdown to new year 

I'l go ask my Dad now


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Bailes1992 said:


> I opened the website and saw 2 days not realising it was a countdown to new year
> 
> I'l go ask my Dad now


We need a few more Volvos - they were outnumbered by Saabs 37-4 this year :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

MrLOL said:


> Fair play to the kid for getting into proper car care at such a young age"


Don't like to butt in, but if Bailes is using proper car care i'm doing something wrong..

I don't think AG SRP is designed to remove tar spots.

Can of worms opened I know, but I speak to the truth.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

^^^ give him a break.
We were all the same at that age.

If he starts saying he details someones else's car the next guy's going to want him to pay supporters fees.

Not aimed at you Gaz, bad timing.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I really don't like how you keep referring to his age.

I'm young too, i'm only 15, yet despite that week in week out i'm detailing cars, and have a very successful detailing business. 

I think you really have missed the point.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> I really don't like how you keep referring to his age.
> 
> I'm young too, i'm only 15, yet despite that week in week out i'm detailing cars, and have a very successful detailing business.
> 
> I think you really have missed the point.


Its what we old folk do ! don't think any offence is meant by it


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I like your write up's Bailes. Hopefully my son will be so car crazy as yu are in a few years.

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Sorry Bailes, after reading MrHappys comments I forgot to say well done on the detail.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice work bro :wave:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I have missed all previous threads regarding this young man but I can in all honestly say well done buddy for cleaning that motor up a treat. It's great that youngsters are getting involved in the hobby and I recall many happy memories of my son and I cleaning our cars. Great father/son bonding times those  Good on ya :thumb:


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

Gaz, give him a break matey! 
to be honest i'm suprised it took you three pages to try and lord it up over bailies, and how do you fit school in if your detailing week in week out?? (you certainly have very little to show for it!)

now if it were anyone else apart from bailies you'd be popping out the phrases like 'Good turn around' etc. 

Very succseful detailing business, hmmn, if you say so! i know a fair few people that would'nt let you close to their cars (from various forums where you have done work) and your reputation isnt as crash hot as you seem to think! 

sorry laddy, but likewise, i speak the truth too! 

Anyway, 
good effort bailies, yes i too know that srp can remove light tar spots with little effort if needed! (something you pick up early on in using it!) 
keep it up matey!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Bailes1992 said:


> All Volvo 'R' and 'R-Design' Models came with blue dials.


Oh is the R or R-Design some sport designation? Still don't like blue dials as they remind me of the Saxo Chav Special Edition.



plankton said:


> Hopefully my son will be so car crazy as yu are in a few years.


My son is 3 and likes helping me. My wife was vacuuming her car so I went out to clean up her door shuts that were really grubby and my little helper was helping with the sprayer and microfibre  Hopefully in another few years he'll be cleaning and polishing my cars for me :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

PootleFlump said:


> Oh is the R or R-Design some sport designation? Still don't like blue dials as they remind me of the Saxo Chav Special Edition.


Well up until about 2003? They always had 'R' Models, 850R, V70R, S70R etc etc. They stopped making these and an 'R-Deisgn' package turned up which you could opt for. :thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Good job bailes :thumb: I've used SRP as well on light tar spots and it works well which is probably down to the solvent content and the mild abrasive.


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice job.

As an old (40) git it is nice to see a 16 year old who makes cars look better rather than bolting some neons wiper jets to them.

Bailes, keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

dominic84 said:


> Good job bailes :thumb: I've used SRP as well on light tar spots and it works well which is probably down to the solvent content and the mild abrasive.


I don't rub it in I just leave a dob ontop of it until it goes hard and when I buff it off it usually brings the tar off with it


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

petenaud said:


> Nice job.
> 
> As an old (40) git it is nice to see a 16 year old who makes cars look better rather than bolting some neons wiper jets to them.
> 
> Bailes, keep it up.


I can't stand neons and bodykits :lol: Give me a slammed ford focus though and I'l be your friend forever


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Bailes1992 said:


> Give me a slammed ford focus though and I'l be your friend forever












Cant see it myself but whatever floats yer boat :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

petenaud said:


> Cant see it myself but whatever floats yer boat :lol:


PMSL :lol:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

My post has been deleted  First time I've had one deleted and all I said was nice job on the car and it doesn't matter if it's yours or Jo Bloggs.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Wow amazing


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice work! :thumb:
My dad had a T-5 and he really misses it now. 

Get your dad more interested and you can boost your detailing products!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

well done Bailes looking good.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

mazda3_daveg said:


> My post has been deleted  First time I've had one deleted and all I said was nice job on the car and it doesn't matter if it's yours or Jo Bloggs.


Don't be sad daveg it wasn't your comments that were the concern. You had quoted someone else and its no good deleting the original comment if its still there by people who have quoted it:thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

petenaud said:


> Cant see it myself but whatever floats yer boat :lol:


Lol  nice one.

Never been a fan of the old focus dunno why, the interior is terrible too IMO all that cheap plastic.

Anyway, good job on the Volvo, maybe I'm getting too old because I'm finding Volvos quite attractive these days.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Don't be sad daveg it wasn't your comments that were the concern. You had quoted someone else and its no good deleting the original comment if its still there by people who have quoted it:thumb:


Cheers for taking the time to explain Brazzo, I love this community and was worried I had done something wrong.

Happy New Year


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

PootleFlump said:


> Lol  nice one.
> 
> Never been a fan of the old focus dunno why, the interior is terrible too IMO all that cheap plastic.
> 
> Anyway, good job on the Volvo, maybe I'm getting too old because I'm finding Volvos quite attractive these days.


No cause I like them. Reading one of Jeremy Clarksons books I found this quote and it made me smile...



> In the early nineties Volvo turned from making family boxes to a read BMW rival with the launch of the 850


And lately they've just gotten better and better looks wise.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> I really don't like how you keep referring to his age.
> 
> I'm young too, i'm only 15, yet despite that week in week out i'm detailing cars, and have a very successful detailing business.
> 
> I think you really have missed the point.


chill MR BRANSON!

looks nice mate!

love the white!


----------



## Risquenun (Dec 13, 2008)

I find WD40 to be the easiest way to remove the tar.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Don't be sad daveg it wasn't your comments that were the concern. You had quoted someone else and its no good deleting the original comment if its still there by people who have quoted it:thumb:


But I did not mention anyone in my comment and it too was deleted. As I asked for was a bit of harmony, within the site. After all where are all here for the same purpose. Detailing.
Well well done Baillies and Although it is not a dedicated tar remove it will and can work. Same as Colly or FK1000 will also remove tar due to there chemical cleaners ans solvents.
Well done young man. Just keep plugging away.
Gordon.


----------



## Class Real (Jan 15, 2009)

An utterly lovely example with some very hard work gone in to that detail.

Just to give you something to work towards, wait till your mota is 14 years old and then post up some more pics :thumb:

I only say that because I've just spent a few hours today on my Volvo 850 T5 (ex-plod). With 200k on the clock, it's not looking too bad!!

Would love a side by side shot


----------

